# New user question



## provendog (Aug 12, 2008)

Hello
Nice forum!
We have a couple of new TT exhausts to clear, would it be OK to list them in the for sale section?
Don't wnt to upset anyone!
Ta
John :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If you are a trader best contace Jae first you could always PM me with price and what type they are :wink:


----------



## Clare TTR (Aug 12, 2008)

HELP NEEDED

I need help from any TT owner. I have had my amazing TT roadster for four years now, however due to having a baby, not possble to keep [smiley=bigcry.gif] . where would people recommend that I reluctantly sell my car?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

For Sale section perhaps and Pistonheads


----------

